# 2001 Colnago Technos (Steel Frame)



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone here if this is good frame and what it's worth? Here is the description.

The Columbus tubing in nivacrom steel made expressly according to Colnago design oversized tubing to increase the stability and lateral rigidity of the frame, without compromising the weight. Extra light tubing with five lengthway ribs that create the Biconic shaped tubes. Frame weight: 1700 g. 

TIA


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Metallic Violet Tecno*

I bought my wife a Colnago Tecno of metallic violet with silver lettering. It is absolutely gorgeous. Colnago used a silver/yellow base coat such that the color changes tint when view at different angle. Imagine a steel bike that attractd more attention over other carbon bikes at a local ride. Pure Italian class.

The lugs are chrome just like the Master. It is a well built steel bike - provided weight isn't important and it fits well. I rode it around a bit and it is a solid comfortable ride - mind you the wheels+tyres combo has a lot to do on how the bike feels.

IMHO, if you can get the frame and steel fork for ~ $500-$700, I think it is worth it.
You are paying for a Colnago.

There was a thread on weight limit for Tecno ...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very nice*

I would recommend the frame. I own one, a 1999-2000 that I bought NOS for $450 but usually, they will go for more than that. I bought mine on EBay a few years ago, low price probably due to the auction ending on Xmas eve. As for the weight limit, it's BS and suggested by the US distributor prior to TrialTIR for the original model which was made from Columbus EL-OS. The model you're looking at uses a Columbus tubeset called Tecnos 2000 which is ribbed on the TT and DT. They are lighter than the Master but never achieved the cachet of that frame. A very overlooked model in the Colnago lineup and worth buying. Shop around as they come up for sale on EBay quite frequently and sell for reasonable prices.

I also have a C40, Merckx Ti Ex, Merckx Corsa, a TIG'd Deda SAT 14.5 Corrado and others and for a long time, used the Tecnos as my daily ride. The 2001's usually came with a Colnago carbon fork, fitted for AHead.


----------

